# slow sinking pellets



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is there a slow sinking pellets floats around a min our two then sinks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not sure about that but if you soak your sinking pellets in water for about 15 minutes before feeding them, theyl expand and sink a little slower
hope that helps


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ill try that . frontosas wont come out to eat but some of my nls food sink down after a minute our two. went im not around and i see them eat a little they seems to not eat whats on the bottom .


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

use garlic extract. My fish goes nut when I add garlic extract to the food.. or when I add cyclops eeze to the tank.

ADD: Tetra makes a slow sinking food. don't have which line of tetra food off hand.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

EDGE said:


> use garlic extract. My fish goes nut when I add garlic extract to the food.. or when I add cyclops eeze to the tank.
> 
> ADD: Tetra makes a slow sinking food. don't have which line of tetra food off hand.


i like the garlic idea, i wonder if fish really love NLS's thera food that has garlic in it?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

They do. the wild corydoras I have goes after thera-a with gusto. nice thing is, the food is non medicated.

http://www.newlife.ipbhost.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=17


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool maybe i'll get that one once my 1mm color enhancing pellets runs out 
i found this garlic product that might help: Seachem Garlic Guard - 500ml - Pets & Ponds
where do you get your garlic extract?
as for the fronts being shy my calvus are extremely shy eaters too i gotta creep up to the tank slowly so they dont get scared into their shells, then drop the food in and slowly walk away lol


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I use Kent garlic extreme carry by JLaquatics. That bottle stink up the area when opened.


----------

